# In Image/Picturebox scrollen?



## daDom (13. Dezember 2003)

Moin!

Wie kann ich die scrollfunktion in einer Image/Picturebox einstellen?

Wie muss ich die Scrollbar enbinden?

Wenn die Bilder groß sind, muss ich scrollen können.

gruß
daDom


----------



## Daxi (13. Dezember 2003)

Nimm eine PictureBox als Contaier, in der:
- 1x Image
- 1x VScroll
- 1x HScroll
vorhanden sind.

Dann brauchst du nur noch zwei Funktionen:

```
Private Sub Bildwechsel(Bild) {
 Image1.Image = Bild
 If Image1.Height > Picture1.ScaleHeight Then
  VScroll.Visible = True
  VScroll.Min = 0
  VScroll.Max = Image1.Height - Picture1.ScaleHeight - HScroll1.Height
 Else
  VScroll.Visible = False
 End If
 If Image1.Width > Picture1.ScaleWidth Then
  HScroll.Visible = True
  HScroll.Min = 0
  HScroll.Max = Image1.Width - Picture1.ScaleWidth - VScroll1.Width
 Else
  HScroll.Visible = False
 End If
 Image1.Left = 0
 Image1.Top = 0
 VScroll.Value = 0
 HScroll.Value = 0
}
Private Sub BildScrollen()
{
 Image1.Left = -HScroll.Value
 Image1.Top = -VScroll.Value
}
```

Die Funktion BildScrollen musst du dann halt noch in VScroll1_Scroll, VScroll1_Change, HScroll1_Scroll und HScroll1_Change aufrufen.

Kann sein, dass ein Fehler im Code ist, da ich schon seit einer halben Ewigkeit kein VisualBasic mehr programmiert habe.
Wenn einer drin ist, tuts mit jetzt schon leid...  
Warscheinlichkeit, dass ein Fehler in den Funktionen und Eigenschaften eines Objekts steckt ist höher als dass in der Berechnung ein Fehler ist...

Ich hoffe, dass dir das weiterhilft.

*Edit:*
Ach ja.
Bei Image1 muss die Eigenschaft AutoSize oder so ähnlich aktiviert sein.


----------

